# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  عُدتُ إلى بيتِي اللهُمَّ لكَ الحمدُ!

## منال بنت سامي عيسى

السّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته 

مُشتاقةٌ بحجمِ الكونِ بَل أكثر(ابتسامة)
كيفَ حالُ أخواتِي؟

الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

حمدا لله على سلامتك : ))

البيت كان مظلما بدونك

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

(ابتســامة)
لا، كيفَ ذلكَ وفيهِ أنتُم()
الحمدُ للهِ ربّ العالَمين...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   ،، حياك الله أخيتي الغالية ،، فقدناك ؟ نحن بخير ولله الحمد ، مجلس الطالبات اشتاق لك ، كيف حالك ؟

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   ،، حياك الله أخيتي الغالية ،، فقدناك ؟ نحن بخير ولله الحمد ، مجلس الطالبات اشتاق لك ، كيف حالك ؟


وحيّاااكِ ربّي أستاذتي(ابتسامة)
الحمدُ للهِ أنّكم بخير، وأنا كذلكَ بخيرٍ بفضلِ الله... جزاكُمُ اللهُ خيرًا لا افتقدتُم عزيزَا، واشتاقت إليكُمُ الفردوس()

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

هلا وغلا حبيبتي الغالية
كنت مارة من هنا ....فلمحت موضوعا..... فدخلت لأعرف من العائدة  :Smile:   فأنا هنا 
 خصيصا لأستقبل أختي (الأمة الفقيرة) وأقول: أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا أخيتي العزيزة.

----------


## منال بنت سامي عيسى

> هلا وغلا حبيبتي الغالية
> كنت مارة من هنا ....فلمحت موضوعا..... فدخلت لأعرف من العائدة   فأنا هنا 
>  خصيصا لأستقبل أختي (الأمة الفقيرة) وأقول: أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا أخيتي العزيزة.


أهلا أهلا بالقلبِ الطّيّبِ الكبيــــر... 
يا ألف خطوة عزيزة زارنا الهنا والسعد والسّرور والنّور وحصلت تصادمات بين فوتونات الضّوء المتناثرة من إشعاعك وتورّطنا يا خَيتِي لإنّك مارّة وتاركتنا ونحنُ هُنا [بنتبهدل] بسببك(ابتسامة عريـــضة)

لكن ألا يصلُحُ التّرحيبُ أن يكُونَ بِي وبِكِ في آنٍ وتظلّين معنا أم أنّكِ تخافينَ علينا مِن العواقبِ؟ (ابتسامة)

جزاكِ اللهُ كلّ خيرٍ وأسعدَكِ كما أسعدتِ قلبِي()

----------

